# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Schwerbehinderung ab wann?

## oldcopman53

Im Dezember 2010 wurde ein Antrag auf Neufeststellung der Schwerbehinderung gestellt. Im Januar 2011 wurde diesem entsprochen.
Jetzt meine Frage? Ab wann ist dieser Bescheid gültig? Mit Termin Antragstellung oder aber wie vom Versorgungsamt festgelegt, ab Datum der Entscheidung im Januar 2011? Ist ja auch für die Steuererklärung 2010 interressant.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo oldcopman53,

mein Schwerbehindertenausweis ist gültig ab Tag der Antragstellung, der Bescheid und die Ausfertigung kamen bei mir ca. 6 Wochen später.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Mattse

> Im Dezember 2010 wurde ein Antrag auf Neufeststellung der Schwerbehinderung gestellt. Im Januar 2011 wurde diesem entsprochen.
> Jetzt meine Frage? Ab wann ist dieser Bescheid gültig? Mit Termin Antragstellung oder aber wie vom Versorgungsamt festgelegt, ab Datum der Entscheidung im Januar 2011? Ist ja auch für die Steuererklärung 2010 interressant.


Ich habe in dem Antrag das Datum der OP angegeben und beantragt.
Dieses wurde auch so in dem Ausweis genannt. Ausstellungsdatum auf der Vorderseite und auf der Rückseite GdB mit Datum der Wirksamkeit. Rein rechtlich hat man lt. Sozialgesetzbuch aber schon Anrecht ab der Feststellung der Krebserkrankung, in dem Fall also der Biopsie, oder?
Gruß
Matthias

Hier noch ein Antrag aus NRW mit den Datumsangaben (10.3 Wirksamkeit wegen Steuer/Rente ab __.__.____)
http://www.bezirksregierung-muenster...Stand-2011.pdf
Gruß
Matthias

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Leute,

die Schwerbehinderteneigenschaft wird i. d. R. ab Antragsdatum gwährt - sofern die Eigenschaften vorliegen. Beim PCA sind es grundsätzlich 50%. Bei PCA kann der Beginn auf Diagnosedatum zurückdatiert werden. Allerdings muß das beantragt und mit Unterlagen belegt werden!

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Gerhard,



> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Schwerbehinderteneigenschaft wird i. d. R. ab Antragsdatum gwährt - sofern die Eigenschaften vorliegen. Beim PCA sind es grundsätzlich 50%. Bei PCA kann der Beginn auf Diagnosedatum zurückdatiert werden. Allerdings muß das beantragt und mit Unterlagen belegt werden!


 da muß ich Dich leider korrigieren, denn im Buch Anhaltspunkte für die ärztliche Gutachtertätigkeit => GdB/MdE Tabelle => 26.13 Männliche Geschlechtsorgane => 

GdB/MdE-Grad während einer Heilungsbewährung von fünf Jahren    

nach Entfernung in den Stadien T1a (Grading ab G2) T1b-2 N0 M0    50%

nach Entfernung in anderen Stadien     wenigstens 80 %

Maligner Prostatatumor    
ohne Notwendigkeit einer Behandlung    50 %
auf Dauer hormonbehandelt     wenigstens 60 %

Nach Fünf Jahren kann entweder herunter reguliert werden oder es bleibt so bestehen! Nach über 10 Jahren wird meistens - so wie bei mir - "Unbefristet 100 % G und B" in den Schwerbehindertenausweis eingetragen!

Alles Gute für Dich
Helmut

----------


## Mattse

> Schwerbehinderteneigenschaft wird i. d. R. ab Antragsdatum gwährt


Hallo Gerhard,
bei meiner Antragstellung habe ich das OP-Datum angegeben, welches die ausfertigende Behörde auch angenommen hat.

Im Zweifelsfall erstmal Widerspruch einlegen! 

Zu den verschiedenen Prozentangaben hier ein Link mit einem Klick:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bu...edv/gesamt.pdf
Auf der Seite 46/47 findest du ab Punkt 13.6 rechtlich verbindliche Prozentsätze des Bundesjustizministeriums.
Auf vage Angaben reagieren manche Versorgungsämter nur mit Schulterzucken. Da musst Du schon eine genaue Quelle nennen.
Noch ein Tip: Der Sozialverband Deutschland macht da auch einen guten Auftritt.
http://www.sovd.de/
Das wäre auch mal ein Link für RalfDm zur Aufnahme auf der Startseite.
Gruß
Matthias

----------

